# Running in the Heat (calories burned?)



## cpush (Jul 13, 2006)

Well it's getting damn hot out and I had this question.  Say you run 2 miles in 70 weather, and then run those same 2 miles in 90 degree weather, would calorie expenditure be any different?

Obviously, the 90 degree run would be harder, you would be more tired, and continuing would be more difficult.  Does this correspond with calories burned?  Or is it he same amount of calories burned, just harder earned?


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

I think it would take more energy so you would burn a few more calories. You will lose more water so be carefull and re-hydrate.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 13, 2006)

I think running in either extreme heat or cold means a few more calories burned; your body has to activate metabolic processes to keep you from overheating or freezing (Sweating and cell entropy respectively) but I wouldn't do it just because of that.  The difference is questionable though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 13, 2006)

The difference in cals burned would probably be cancelled out by the fact that id give up earlier if it was really hot.

Summer isnt my friend.


----------



## cpush (Jul 13, 2006)

haha yeah, getting upper 90s now  

thanks for the replies!


----------



## NeilPearson (Jul 13, 2006)

cpush said:
			
		

> haha yeah, getting upper 90s now
> 
> thanks for the replies!



115 here today


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 13, 2006)

> 115 here today



Rather you than me


----------



## GFR (Jul 13, 2006)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> 115 here today



I love AZ in the winter but right now it sucks.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Jul 13, 2006)

i rather run in the dead heat with no shirt than in the cold with a sweater


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> i rather run in the dead heat with no shirt than in the cold with a sweater



Hel yeah.  That cold air is kinda hard to breathe.


----------



## assassin (Jul 14, 2006)

lol when weather is hot it's harder to breath...... i hate hot weather....


----------



## John Rambo (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I say yes.  It is harder for me to run in extreme heat or harsh cold.  Feels like more work.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> lol when weather is hot it's harder to breath...... i hate hot weather....




When I say hard I mean the quickness of my throat getting dry from the cold air.  Next thing I know I am more concerned with swallowing rather than running.

In any case, we're all chemical so its kind of logical to assume that yes, we burn more calories in the heat.


----------

